# My 2 new males!



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Just ordered these 2!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

MysticBettas said:


> Just ordered these 2!
> 
> View attachment 1029545
> 
> View attachment 1029546


They are adorable!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

So happy for ya!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh how pretty - and exciting with new fish! I have never seen a betta with yellow color before (I'm also super new to fish keeping!) so that was interesting to see. You should post an update once they arrive.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I will! They should arrive later this week


----------



## mutesammy (Mar 19, 2020)

their color is amazing!


----------



## m.c.sparkie (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh the yellow is so beautiful!


----------



## SeaPickle (Apr 27, 2021)

I’ve never gotten fish online before (I’m also very new to all this), so I hope they get to you fine!


----------



## betta_for_life3928 (Apr 28, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> Just ordered these 2!
> 
> View attachment 1029545
> 
> View attachment 1029546


SUPER COOL!!!! I hope you are very happy with your new fish!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

They both arrived safe and healthy today!


----------



## betta_for_life3928 (Apr 28, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> They both arrived safe and healthy today!


good! Glad to hear they are all healthy!


----------



## m.c.sparkie (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd love to see some pictures of them in their new home once they're settled!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

the other guy I’ve had trouble getting a good photo of so


----------



## m.c.sparkie (Apr 8, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> View attachment 1029834
> 
> 
> 
> the other guy I’ve had trouble getting a good photo of so


So stunning!


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

MysticBettas said:


> Just ordered these 2!
> 
> View attachment 1029545
> 
> View attachment 1029546


both of them are candy cois


----------

